# Crock pot insides sub for dutch oven for NYT bread?



## babetoo (Mar 13, 2008)

this is probably on here somewhere. to tired to look for it. can i use the crock
inside my crock pot to make nyt bread. ?

babe


----------



## lyndalou (Mar 13, 2008)

I think that you should check the manual that came with your crock pot. Some of the  liners are not meant to be used on the stove or in the regular oven.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Mar 13, 2008)

I would be afraid of the thermal shock that comes when you plop that cold wet dough into a hot piece of crockery--I think you might end up with pieces.

Do you have any pyrex bowls?  Or a cooking pot without plastic handles?  I know the directions say to use a heavy pot, but I have used my stainless stock pot and pyrex bowls many times with great results.


----------



## babetoo (Mar 14, 2008)

sparrowgrass said:


> I would be afraid of the thermal shock that comes when you plop that cold wet dough into a hot piece of crockery--I think you might end up with pieces.
> 
> Do you have any pyrex bowls?  Or a cooking pot without plastic handles?  I know the directions say to use a heavy pot, but I have used my stainless stock pot and pyrex bowls many times with great results.


 
thanks for the info. will try with a lighter pot i have and see what happens. wouldn't have much use for big dutch oven, since most of the time am only cooking for myself.babe


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 15, 2008)

Unless your crockpot manual specifically says that the crock can be used in the oven, I wouldn't do it.  An acquaintance of mine just recently used her crockpot liner in the oven to cook something & it cracked into a number of pieces.


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 15, 2008)

I've been using my crock pot insert with lid for 1 1/2 years on a regular basis to make this NY Times bread, with not one instant of concern.  My pot weighs 6 1/2 pounds, without the lid.  It's very thick walled.


----------

